# RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !



## Explosiv (28. Juli 2009)

*RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

* RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte​*Es wurde bestätigt, was seid langem die Gerüchteküche zum überlaufen brachte. Seid gestern, so Fudzilla, weiß man das die kommende Direct X 11 Grafikkarte von AMD defenitiv im dritten Quartal diesen Jahres erscheinen wird. Die RV770-Design-Konzepte sind dabei die Richtlinien für die Gestaltung des kommenden ATI-Chip´s namens RV870. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die neue Evergreengeneration verfügt über die gleichen Konzepte, aber man könne erwarten das es eine enorme Performencesteigerung geben wird und die Anzahl der Shadereinheiten um ein vielfaches erhöht wird.
Die Shadereinheiten werden komplett geändert, da es von Direct X 11 benötigt wird und dies der Schwerpunkt des Chips ist. 
Die neue Grafikkartengeneration wird am ehesten im September erwartet und es werden ohne Zweifel die ersten Direct X 11 Chip´s auf dem Markt sein.

 So könnte AMD seine Marktposition festigen, ganz nach dem Motto "wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst" . Es wird auch vermutet das die neuen Performencekarten nicht all zu billig sein werden.
Laut Fudzilla soll Nvidia's GT300 Generation etwas besser als die GT200 sein und Sie sollten aber auch erwarten, das einige radikale Änderungen bevorstehen.​Gruss Explosiv

Quelle : Fudzilla


----------



## Abzug86 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erstes DX 11 Karten !*

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann scheinen die Top-Modelle mit RV870 die GT300-Top's leistungmäßig deutlich zu schlagen?


----------



## Explosiv (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erstes DX 11 Karten !*

Ob diese RV870 die GT300 GPU´s von nVidia schlagen wird, bleibt abzuwarten. 

Die neuen GPU´s die auf dem GT300 basieren werden erst im Jahr 2010 erwartet. 
So könnte AMD die Führung im Grafikkartenmarkt in Sachen Leistung durchaus übernehmen, da nVidia bis 2010 erst mal nichts neues entgegen zu setzen hat.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Abzug86 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Naja, wenns es stimmt wie du sagst (enorme Performancesteigerung bei ATI + nur "etwas besser" bei nVidia), dann sollte dass ja ne klare Sache werden.....

Aber was für ein "Dual Chip Design" meinst du, die GTX295 mit einer Platine sind doch bereits erschienen(?)


----------



## Explosiv (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Ja die GTX295 ist schon erschienen, hab mich undeutlich ausgedrückt und deshalb heraus editiert  ! 

Es wird durchaus eine hohe Performencesteigerung erwartet. 

Ich zitiere dazu mal Fudzilla: _"This Evergreen generation chip has the same design concepts but you can expect faster speeds and more shader units."

"Nvidia’s GT300, a next generation chip that also carries another codename but all keeps calling it GT300, is as far as we know the new architecture, something better than GT200"_

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Bucklew (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Es wird durchaus eine hohe Performencesteigerung erwartet.
> 
> Ich zitiere dazu mal Fudzilla: _"This Evergreen generation chip has the same design concepts but you can expect faster speeds and more shader units."_


Da steht nur, dass das Dinger schneller wird als der Vorgänger (logisch  ) und es mehr shader gibt. Von "hohe" steigerung o.ä. steht da nix.

Im Endeffekt ist die Sache ganz einfach: ATI baut einen vergrößerten RV770 chip, wenn man die Eckdaten mit Shaderanzahl, Textureinheiten und Bandbreite weiß, kann man ungefähr hochrechnen wie schnell er sein wird. Nvidia dagegen ändert den Chip vielfach, macht ihn deutlich größer (ist immerhin von mehr als doppelt sovielen shadern wie aktuell die rede) und was dabei hinterher rausguckt muss man dann sehen.

Ob nun wirklich ATI oder NVidia die schnellste Karte hat bleibt abzuwarten, ich setze aber (bei Singlechip) eher auf das Nvidiamonster


----------



## Explosiv (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Da steht nur, dass das Dinger schneller wird als der Vorgänger (logisch  ) und es mehr shader gibt. Von "hohe" steigerung o.ä. steht da nix.


 Jaja, so ist das mit dem "Google Translator"  ! 

Ich hoffe für meinen Teil, das AMD mehr ROP´s verbaut und endlich eine 512Bit Speicheranbindung in Verbindung mit DDR5 nutzt *träum*  !

Edit: Wenn nVidia den Chip noch mehr vergrößert, brauchen die bald wieder ein doppeltes PCB um die Technik unterbringen zu können, was meiner Meinung nach kein Technologiefortschritt wäre. Der jetztige Chip ist ja schon "riesig". Hoffen wir mal das durch den 40 nm Fertigungsprozess dem nicht so wird.

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Hm, schade, das man hier weiter mit dem R600 Design arbeitet.
Das bedeutet nur, das AMD nicht das Geld hat, was neues zu stande zu bringen oder man hat alles, was man hatte, in den R600 gesteckt, der jetzt immer noch herhalten muss...
War ja bei der R300 ähnlich, die musste 3 Generationen halten, OK, einmal wurd das Design sehr stark verändert...


----------



## Bucklew (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Ich hoffe für meinen Teil, das AMD mehr ROP´s verbaut und endlich eine 512Bit Speicheranbindung in Verbindung mit DDR5 nutzt *träum*  !


512bit wirds kaum geben (kann der chip gar nicht nutzen). Viel wichtiger wäre ein besseres Shader/TMU-Verhältnis, damit die flimmernden Texturen endlich mal weg wären. Glaub ich aber eher nicht dran, lieber spart sich ATI das Geld bei der Chipherstellung und "glänzt" dann mit tollen Werten für Größe des Chips und Leistung pro mm² etc.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, schade, das man hier weiter mit dem R600 Design arbeitet.
> Das bedeutet nur, das AMD nicht das Geld hat, was neues zu stande zu bringen oder man hat alles, was man hatte, in den R600 gesteckt, der jetzt immer noch herhalten muss...


Die CPU/GPU-Kombinationen wurden ja auch schon auf 2012 verschoben. AMD scheint es sehr dreckig zu gehen, was Neuentwicklung anbelangt.


----------



## Explosiv (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, schade, das man hier weiter mit dem R600 Design arbeitet.
> Das bedeutet nur, das AMD nicht das Geld hat, was neues zu stande zu bringen oder man hat alles, was man hatte, in den R600 gesteckt, der jetzt immer noch herhalten muss...
> War ja bei der R300 ähnlich, die musste 3 Generationen halten, OK, einmal wurd das Design sehr stark verändert...



Naja, es ist wesentlich günstiger ein Design zu verbessern und mit Erfahrungen darauf aufzubauen, als einen neuen Chip zu entwickeln, der am Ende eine evtl. nicht abschätzbare, vielleicht unter Erwartung liegende Performence hat. 
 nVidia hat dies auch schon getan und ihre Chips aufgebohrt und somit die Leistungkrone für sich beansprucht. Es heisst ja nicht der RV870 ist ein größerer RV770 ist, sondern dieser bedient sich nur deren Designkonzepte (kann man sich auslegen, wie man will ) .
Ich bin zuversichtlich, das der RV870 einige große Neuerungen mit sich bringt, da die Shader komplett überarbeitet seien werden. 
Wenn der Sprung ähnlich hoch ausfällt wie von der 3XXX zur 4XXX Serie und vielleicht noch größer, könnte Nvidia schon arg ins schwitzen kommen, zumal AMD als erstes DX11 Karten auf den Markt bringen wird. 
Das würde einen großen Vorteil bringen,...natürlich müssen wir uns aber wie alle anderen bis September gedulden, um es herauszufinden  !



Bucklew schrieb:


> AMD scheint es sehr dreckig zu gehen, was Neuentwicklung anbelangt.




Nicht gleich wieder den Teufel an die Wand malen, warten wir es ab was der September bringt. 

Wirkliche Details über den RV870 sind ja nun wirklich nicht bekannt,... ! 

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Hoffentlich irgendwas zum _richtig gut_ übertakten. Mal gucken, ob für mich etwas dabei sein wird für maximal 150€. 1000 MHz Core Takt mit OC und 40nm wären doch sehr geil. Gibt es zwar jetzt auch schon (HD4770 oder HD4890 (55nm), aber ich habe mittlerweile auch endlich eine HD4870, da will ich vor der nächsten Serie bestimmt nichts mehr kaufen. 

Ich wünsche AMD auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen mit der neuen Serie und dass sie mal wieder ordentliche Gewinne einfahren, denn sie haben auf jeden Fall das Potenzial dazu, was die HD3xxx und HD4xxx Serien eindeutig bewiesen haben. Im Grunde kann es ja nur Bergauf gehen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Es wäre auch schön wenn die Graka etwas stromsparender werden.


----------



## MomentInTime (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Es wäre auch schön wenn die Graka etwas stromsparender werden.



Du sagst es. Was ebenfalls kritisch zu betrachten bleibt, werden die Qualitätsprobleme in der Darstellung durch
Filteroptimierung sein; denn wenn der RV870 auf dem RV770 basiert, werden die uns nicht erspart bleiben.
Einfach nur Leistung, Leistung, Leistung ist eben nicht alles...


----------



## Bucklew (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Einfach nur Leistung, Leistung, Leistung ist eben nicht alles...


Denke darauf wird es leider hinauslaufen. Aber so x TFLops in irgendner Präso, die dann nachher in der Realität überhaupt nicht erreichbar sind, machen sich halt besser als die richtige Anzahl TMUs, um flimmernde Texturen zu verhindern. Depp ist der Kunde, der dann mit dem Schrott leben muss.


----------



## SnowmanSW (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen überarbeiteten Lüfter freuen. Solange ich keine Wakü habe, ist mir das echt ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Klingt recht vielversprechend.

Wenn AMD das wirklich schaft die erste DX11 karte zu bringen, gibts bestimmt viele neue Anhänger


----------



## Shady (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Sehr schön.
Bin gespannt wann genau nun das Teil kommt ("September" ist doch etwas schwammig), zu welchem Preis und mit welcher Performance...
Für genaue Infos müssen wir uns wohl noch gedulden...


----------



## Rotax (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Kommt der in 40nm?


----------



## Explosiv (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Rotax schrieb:


> Kommt der in 40nm?


 Ja  !

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## kuer (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Denke darauf wird es leider hinauslaufen. Aber so x TFLops in irgendner Präso, die dann nachher in der Realität überhaupt nicht erreichbar sind, machen sich halt besser als die richtige Anzahl TMUs, um flimmernde Texturen zu verhindern. Depp ist der Kunde, der dann mit dem Schrott leben muss.


 

Also ich fahre sehr gut mit meiner Karten. Wenn die Steigerung änlich hoch wird wie von 3XXX zur 4XXX , dann ist die neue 5XXX gekauft.
Was den Strom verbrauch angeht. Ich kaufe mir keine Monsterkarte ala GTX285 oder 4870X2 um mir Internetseiten anzsehen. Wer das mach, sorry, darf sich nicht beschweren. Der Idel stromspar NV Chip ist mir deswegen wurst. Deswegen bezahle ich nicht mehr Geld als ich muss für die selbe Leistung. Wenn AMD/ATI es hinbekommt40% mehr Leistung mit dem neuen Chip und DX11 und einigermassen günstigen Preis und änlichen Stromverbrauch wie jetzt auf den Markt zu bringen, dann wird die Karte gekauft. Sollte irgenwann nächstes Jahr NV einen besseren und preislich im Rahmen liegendere Karte bringen , dann kauf ich die eben. Also warten wir es ab


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

naja erste dx11 karte hin oder her....

keiner weiß wie die "1sten" karten under dx11 skalieren...

und gibt es schon spiele, die auf dx 11 setzten.....bis die da sind sind natürlich auch die nv pendants draussen.....

ich denke erstmal abwarten und sehen wies sich entwickelt, noch bringt dx11 ohne passender anwendung keinem was...


----------



## Freestyler808 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



-NTB- schrieb:


> naja erste dx11 karte hin oder her....
> 
> keiner weiß wie die "1sten" karten under dx11 skalieren...
> 
> ...




w0rd 

PS: wer sagt denn dass NVIDIA den GT300 erst nächstes Jahr bringt?


----------



## The-GeForce (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Ich hab ne DX10 fähige Karte im Rdchner und neben Crysis kein DX10 Spiel. Ich habe ernste Zweifel, dass das schon gebraucht wird. Und so kurzlebig wie Hardware bei den meisten ist, sollte man auch nicht von Zukunftssicherheit sprechen. Ich hab das Gefühl es ist noch zu früh für diese Karten. Ich würde viel lieber sehen, wenn sich die Hersteller bemühen würden den Stromverbrauch einmal wirklich effektiv zu senken.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Also ich für meinen Teil werde wohl im September/ Oktober auf eine der neuen Karten umsteigen. Zum einen weil ich ein Technojunkie bin, und zum anderen erhoffe ich mir ähnliche Leistungssteigerungen unter DX10 wie es sie seinerzeit bei DX9 gab. Denn eins ist nunmal unbestritten. Die ersten DX10 Karten taugten unter selbigen nicht wirklich viel, aber sie waren immerhin die schnellsten DX9- Karten. Und ich gehe mal davon aus, das dies auch bei den neuen Karten ähnlich sein wird. Allerdings bezweifel ich, das die Karten billig sein werden.

Und was DX11 angeht, so solltet ihr die Nachrichten auf PCGH.de mal etwas genauer verfolgen. Dort wird schon jetzt von den ersten DX11- Titeln berichtet. Wenn gleich diese Titel erst zur Jahreswende kommen werden, so wird ein großer Teil der Spieler frühzeitig umsteigen wollen. Und in sofern hat AMD/ ATi doch schon wieder alles richtig gemacht. Vorallem wenn diese Karten wirklich eine Leistungsschub unter DX10 bringen sollten.

Und was DX10- Titel angeht so habe ich nicht nur Crysis in meiner Sammlung. Aber darauf alleine kommt es mir auch garnicht an. 

Ärgerlich ist halt nur, daß man mittlerweile ein zweites System mit älterer Hardware haben muß damit man seine alten Schätzkes noch weiter spielen kann. Denn so läuft z.B. Starship Troopers nicht mehr auf ATi Karten oberhalb der X1k- Serie und bei Nvidia läuft nichts mehr oberhalb der GF7- Reihe. Es gibt zwar, zumindest bei ATi, die Möglichkeit in der ini rumzupfuschen, aber dann sieht das Spiel gelinde gesagt sch***e aus. Deswegen fand ich es etwas befremdlich, das es vor einigen Monaten ohne einen entsprechenden Hinweis auf der Heft- DVD war.


----------



## Modddy (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Ich erwarte auch ein 512 Bit SI und deutlich mehr Leistung, denn durch den neuen Fertigungsprozess währe sogar eine Verdoppelung der Leistung (bei gleicher DIE-Größe) möglich, wenngleich ich sie nicht unbedingt erwarte. Außerdem ist schon der RV770 für die Leistungsklasse ein kleiner Chip. 

MfG Modddy


----------



## errat1c (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> w0rd
> 
> PS: wer sagt denn dass NVIDIA den GT300 erst nächstes Jahr bringt?



Fudzilla


----------



## KTMDoki (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

ich hoffe, dass sie doch eine stark überarbeitete Architektur is, sodass eine wirklich gute Mehrleistung daraus resultiert!

Bin auf jeden Fall auf den Launch und auf die technischen Spezifikationen gespannt!

AMD rulez


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Ich denke nicht, das da viel dran gemacht wurd, die Tesselationseinheit des R600 deutet auch eher darauf hin, das man schon an D3D11 gedacht hat, da das bei D3D10 nicht vorgesehen war (bzw gestrichen).


----------



## -NTB- (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



KTMDoki schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass sie doch eine stark überarbeitete Architektur is, sodass eine wirklich gute Mehrleistung daraus resultiert!
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall auf den Launch und auf die technischen Spezifikationen gespannt!
> 
> AMD rulez




Vor allem hoffe ich, was die "mehrleistung" betrifft, dass diese nicht aus optimierungen im treiber zugunsten einer schlechteren bildqualität ensteht...

die neue power würde ich nämlich sofort diesbezüglich nutzen, wie bei meiner hd4870

zwar klann mein tft nur 1280*1024, dafür ist direkt im treiber alles auf bester qualität gestellt, sowie in (fast) jeden spiel auch...(8xmsaa sowie 16:1AF)

wenn das die neuen graka auf einem 24"tft mit höchster auflösung+qualitäts stufe(n) schaffen, ist ein neuert tft, samt ATI graka /Nvidia graka vorbestellt


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Abwarten. Mehr kann man als objektiver Kunde nicht tun. Was sich manche Fanboys zusammen dichten, hat wenig mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Angeblich soll Nvidias GT300 ab 599$ kosten, was potentielle Käufer nicht erfreuen wird. Sicher ist das nicht, aber es könnte gut möglich sein. Wenn Ati seine DX11 Karten für viel weniger anbietet, könnte das für Nvidia noch schlimmer sein, als die HD4000er Karten. Wenn Ati tatsächlich seine Karten vor Nvidia auf den Markt bringt, wofür einiges spricht, kann Ati anfangs den Preis hochhalten und Ihn beim Release des GT300 anpassen. Wenn der RV870 dann noch schneller ist als der GT300, wäre es möglich, dass Ati seine Karten günstiger anbietet und diese dann noch schneller sind als die Konkurenz für Nvidia. Das käme einem Super-Gau gleich. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung, die hoffe Ich so nicht ganz wahr wird. Ich hoffe beide Karten sind gleich schnell, so dass es einen Preiskampf geben wird. Ich werde jedenfalls warten bis Nvidia seine Karten rausgebracht hat und erst dann zuschlagen. Aber Nvidia sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken über den Preis machen, denn 599$ und mehr sind einfach zu viel. Jetzt, wo man High-End Karten für weniger als 400€ bekommt, wird kaum einer bereit sein noch 500, 600€ auszugeben.


----------



## Bucklew (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Angeblich soll Nvidias GT300 ab 599$ kosten, was potentielle Käufer nicht erfreuen wird. Sicher ist das nicht, aber es könnte gut möglich sein. Wenn Ati seine DX11 Karten für viel weniger anbietet, könnte das für Nvidia noch schlimmer sein, als die HD4000er Karten. Wenn Ati tatsächlich seine Karten vor Nvidia auf den Markt bringt, wofür einiges spricht, kann Ati anfangs den Preis hochhalten und Ihn beim Release des GT300 anpassen. Wenn der RV870 dann noch schneller ist als der GT300, wäre es möglich, dass Ati seine Karten günstiger anbietet und diese dann noch schneller sind als die Konkurenz für Nvidia. Das käme einem Super-Gau gleich. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung, die hoffe Ich so nicht ganz wahr wird. Ich hoffe beide Karten sind gleich schnell, so dass es einen Preiskampf geben wird. Ich werde jedenfalls warten bis Nvidia seine Karten rausgebracht hat und erst dann zuschlagen. Aber Nvidia sollte sich ernsthaft Gedanken über den Preis machen, denn 599$ und mehr sind einfach zu viel. Jetzt, wo man High-End Karten für weniger als 400€ bekommt, wird kaum einer bereit sein noch 500, 600€ auszugeben.





Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Abwarten. Mehr kann man als objektiver Kunde nicht tun. Was sich manche Fanboys zusammen dichten, hat wenig mit der Realität zu tun.




Darf man dich jetzt also "Fanboy" nennen?


----------



## Explosiv (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Bucklew Du bist ja fies   !

Aber 599,- Dollar ist dann doch ganz schön hart,....

Gruss Explosiv


----------



## Sxiet (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Also das der Listenpreis und der "Theken" bzw. Online-Preis  der Topkarten von Nvidia in die Richtung geht (aber ich schätze mal ähr so gegen dir 399$ bis 450$) kann man sich eigentlich schon fast denken, aber das sie so hohe Preise setzen können (das klappt zwar nicht immer) darin sind wir doch im endefekt selber schuld, davon mal ganz abgesehen das die mit ihrer Preißpolitik beim Computer generell einen "kleinen Knall haben (z.B. Logitech g19 oder Panasonic's Ambx für 200 bis  
"wir" kaufen's ja für das Geld...
Aber was soll man denn machen?


----------



## Kone (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Darf man dich jetzt also "Fanboy" nennen?


 

lol das sagt ja der richtige.
denn alle posts die du bis jetzt verfasst hast haben allen deutlich gezeigt was du von amd hältst...
von daher

wiewär es langsam mal mit anderen argumenten als flimmernde texturen

Die karte is noch nichtmal aufm markt und du weisst es schon besser als amd warscheinlich selber!
wo wir gerade bei qualität sind nvidia hat sich in der letzten zeit minimal mit rum bekleckert wenn es um qualität geht ... 

also bring endlich was produktives, und kritisiere hier nicht jeden der minimal was schlechtes über nvidia sagt (fehler die die ganzewelt kennt nur du nicht zb Thema: Preispolitik, fehlerhafte lötstellen usw)

ich liebe leute die nicht über den eigenen tellerand hinausschauen wollen und es noch nichtmal bemerken...

@topic

mal sehen was da kommt von amd, finde es nicht so gelungen als erster graka riese zu releasen... 
denn dann kann amd nicht mehr so schnell preise anpassen und nvidia is dabei in der besseren ausgangslage und wird schon bei release versuchen die preise unter die von amd drücken wenn die neue nvidia generation kommt.


----------



## Bucklew (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Kone schrieb:


> denn alle posts die du bis jetzt verfasst hast haben allen deutlich gezeigt was du von amd hältst...
> von daher


Genau, deswegen hatte ich seit gut 8 Jahre nur AMD-CPUs, weil ich AMD ja so ******** finde 



Kone schrieb:


> wiewär es langsam mal mit anderen argumenten als flimmernde texturen


 Wie wäre es mal damit, dass ATI dieses Problem richtig (also durch mehr TMUs auf dem Chip) löst?

Andere Argumente? Wie schauts aus mit Stromverbrauch, auch verbesserungswürdig. Oder auch die reale Auslastung der Shader, die ist auch nicht brillant, wenn eine Karte mit theoretisch 1200GFlops von einer mit 800 geschlagen wird.

Soll ich noch mehr nachdenken, oder reicht das erstmal an anderen Argumenten? 



Kone schrieb:


> Die karte is noch nichtmal aufm markt und du weisst es schon besser als amd warscheinlich selber!


Ich weiß noch gar nichts, deshalb stehen da oft so worte wie "ich denke" o.ä. Was das bedeutet kannst du im Duden nachlesen, ansonsten frag jemanden, der es dir erklärt


----------



## Dr. Cox (1. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Bucklew schrieb:


> 512bit wirds kaum geben (kann der chip gar nicht nutzen). Viel wichtiger wäre ein besseres Shader/TMU-Verhältnis, damit die flimmernden Texturen endlich mal weg wären. Glaub ich aber eher nicht dran, lieber spart sich ATI das Geld bei der Chipherstellung und "glänzt" dann mit tollen Werten für Größe des Chips und Leistung pro mm² etc.



Ich für meinen Teil werde ATI dafür abstrafen und solange nur noch Nvidia-Karten kaufen, bis sich ATI wieder eines Besseren besinnt und endlich wieder vernünftige Grafikkarten baut


----------



## LordTripack (2. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Es wäre auch schön wenn die Graka etwas stromsparender werden.



Das muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Fest steht: Viel Leistung gleich immenser Stromverbrauch. Muss man nur ne kleinere Karte kaufen, kommt auch noch günstiger. Einmal kalt zu Mittagessen oder im Winter mal nen Pulli anziehen dürfte aber mehr sparen als die paar Watt beim Rechner.
Kälter duschen sparrt auch ein und erfrischt, jetzt gehe ich aber zu weit.
Sparen ist gut, an der richtigen (also wo es sich wirklich lohnt) noch besser.



SnowmanSW schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch sehr über einen überarbeiteten Lüfter freuen. Solange ich keine Wakü habe, ist mir das echt ein Dorn im Auge.



Referenzdesign kann man nur mit Basteln abhelfen. Lüfter abklemmen, Röhre basteln und da dann einen 12er hinhängen.
Sonst auf ein gutes Design eines Herstellers warten.

Das Referenzdesign der 7900 GTX vermisse ich immer noch. Aber die hatte auch nur 75 Watt TDP. ^^


----------



## Bucklew (3. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



LordTripack schrieb:


> Das Referenzdesign der 7900 GTX vermisse ich immer noch. Aber die hatte auch nur 75 Watt TDP. ^^


Ähm nein, die hatte 120W


----------



## MomentInTime (3. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil werde ATI dafür abstrafen und solange nur noch Nvidia-Karten kaufen, bis sich ATI wieder eines Besseren besinnt und endlich wieder vernünftige Grafikkarten baut



Ich auch. Was bringt einem Leistung en masse, wenn die Bildqualität nicht stimmt ?


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (4. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Ich auch. Was bringt einem Leistung en masse, wenn die Bildqualität nicht stimmt ?


also bei mir stimmt sie! 

vielleicht bin ich nicht so kleinlich wie ihr...

dr. cox, du hast dem forum jetzt schon in jedem erdenklichen grafikkarten thread mitgeteilt, dass die grafikqualität der akutellen nvidia generation besser ist. ich glaube so langsam wissen wir es oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Bucklew (4. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> also bei mir stimmt sie!
> 
> vielleicht bin ich nicht so kleinlich wie ihr...


Oder auch nicht so anspruchsvoll. Das bessere ist halt des guten Feindes....


----------



## NCphalon (4. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

das bisschen texturflimmern^^

aber ich hoff auch dass die die entscheidung über optimierungen vollständig dem benutzer überlassen.


----------



## Dr. Cox (4. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> dr. cox, du hast dem forum jetzt schon in jedem erdenklichen grafikkarten thread mitgeteilt, dass die grafikqualität der akutellen nvidia generation besser ist. ich glaube so langsam wissen wir es oder etwa nicht?



Und ich werde es auch in jedem weiteren Thread erwähnen, bis es auch der Letzte verstanden hat 

Denn es kann nicht angehen, dass ATI mit diesen "Opltimierungen/Cheats" einfach so durchkommt, während Nvidia mit der Geforce 7XX0 zurecht massive Kritik bezüglich des AF erhalten hat. Ich möchte nämlich auch mal gerne wieder eine Auswahl haben, denn solange sich nichts ändert, kann ich nur zu Nvidia greifen. Für mich ist das quasi wie ein Monopol. Bei Nvidia hat die Kritik geholfen, denn seit dem G80 bietet Nvidia einen fast schon perfekten Anisotropen Filter an, während ATI kritiklos und unbehelligt weiterhin die DAUs mit langen Balken und schlechtem AF hinters Licht führt! Und genau dies gilt es zu unterbinden und zwar seitens der User, wie auch der Redakteure 

Leider können die Redaktuere nicht so handeln, wie es ihnen ihre Objektivität gebietet. Denn sie müssen bei jeglicher, auch noch so minimalen Kritik an ATI-Produkten damit rechnen, von unobjektiven und unsachlichen Usern angeflamt und beleidigt zu werden, was ich mehr als erschreckend und schade zugleich finde.

Am besten du ließt dir mal diesen Artikel hier durch, welcher die aktuelle Sachlage bestens erläutert:

3DCenter Forum - Die Fachpresse ist schachmatt und gleicht Boulevardmagazinen - oder doch nicht?


----------



## klefreak (4. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

@Dr.Cox

wenn ich mir diesen kleinen Ausschnit aus der neuen PCGH durhclese kann ich eine eventuelle Verbesserung bei AMD bezüglich der Texturen ausmachen:
DirectX 11: AMD & Nvidia enthüllen Details zu Technik und Hardware - Vorschau auf PC Games Hardware 09/2009 - DirectX 11, PC Games Hardware, AMD, Nvidia


			
				Richard Huddy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr die finalen Spezifikationen seht, werdet ihr feststellen, dass wir auch *andere Teile* der Hardware *deutlich aufgepumpt* haben; unter anderem auch, weil wir jetzt einfach komplexere Chips herstellen können.



das lässt hoffen

mfg Klemens


----------



## thysol (6. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Und ich werde es auch in jedem weiteren Thread erwähnen, bis es auch der Letzte verstanden hat
> 
> Denn es kann nicht angehen, dass ATI mit diesen "Opltimierungen/Cheats" einfach so durchkommt, während Nvidia mit der Geforce 7XX0 zurecht massive Kritik bezüglich des AF erhalten hat. Ich möchte nämlich auch mal gerne wieder eine Auswahl haben, denn solange sich nichts ändert, kann ich nur zu Nvidia greifen. Für mich ist das quasi wie ein Monopol. Bei Nvidia hat die Kritik geholfen, denn seit dem G80 bietet Nvidia einen fast schon perfekten Anisotropen Filter an, während ATI kritiklos und unbehelligt weiterhin die DAUs mit langen Balken und schlechtem AF hinters Licht führt! Und genau dies gilt es zu unterbinden und zwar seitens der User, wie auch der Redakteure
> 
> ...



Meine Kumpel hat ne 260 und ich ne 4870. Mir faellt da kein unterschied bei der Bildqualitaet auf.


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Spielt dein Kumpel denn überhaupt mit HQ und deaktivieren AF-Optimierungen?


----------



## thysol (6. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*



Dr. Cox schrieb:


> Spielt dein Kumpel denn überhaupt mit HQ und deaktivieren AF-Optimierungen?



Keine Ahnung. Das weiss der glaube ich selber nicht.


----------



## Dr. Cox (6. August 2009)

*AW: RV870 hat RV770-Design-Konzepte, Bestätigt : AMD bringt als erster DX 11 Karten !*

Wenn dein Kumel nicht mit aktiviertem HQ und deaktivierten AF-Optimierungen spielt, dann brauchst du dich auch nicht wundern, dass es keinen großen Unterschied gibt...


----------

